# good news for elm trees!



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

discovery of wild trees naturally resistant to dutch elm 

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/03/110330142340.htm


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's wonderful news if their studies are correct. I hope they are, I personally think a resurgence of the Elm would be awesome for diversity. (And more selfishly, for woodworking.)


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I just hope and pray this isn't an April Fools joke!


----------



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess that's good news, but there have always been plenty of elm around here. I didn't even realize they were anything special as far as lumber goes. Most people here consider them more of a trash tree. Farmers that is.


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

ACP said:


> That's wonderful news if their studies are correct. I hope they are, I personally think a resurgence of the Elm would be awesome for diversity. (And more selfishly, for woodworking.)


Is there a difference brtween the elm that grows elsewhere and the species that grows here in WV? Because there is an abundance of elm trees here, and if there is ever a shortage of it, it will be caused by farmers that can't stand to see an elm tree grow on their property. The same as the willow that grows along creek banks. Farmers here cut it as soon as it gets big enough to make a good switch. 

Does anyone know the exact cause of our White Oaks dying off by the hundreds? According to some people here, the Dept of Agriculture is blaming it on a bee that is stinging the tree and killing it. But I checked on search and found an article that I am more inclined to believe. And that is that an ornamental shrub importer in California imported some ornamental Rhododendron from both Hungary and Germany that were infested with the disease "Sudden Oak Death." According to the article, the inspectors quarantined this shipment but LO and Behold, they "accidentally" were sold. If this is true, we are now losing our White Oaks as we lost out American Chestnut a century ago. And to top it all off, I could not find one case that the Dept. of Agriculture reprimanded this importer for allowing these quarantined and highly dangerous shrubs to be sold.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I doubt there is a difference, except maybe you folks have the two or three version and not the four as the article says its the four whatevers that are dying. I personally like elm lumber. I think it looks very nice when finished. The sawmill I go to lined their office in elm boards, looks great. Knotscott made an elm vanity awhile back that was beautiful. It just has a nice color and grain to it. I can see how farmers would think it a nuisance. Don't they think all trees are nuisances though? If they hate those they could always plant some Linden. Give them a bit and they'll be back to liking elm. 

That is BS about that shrubbery. I can't believe the irresponsibility of some people. Some dude wants a Hungarian shrub and so America will possibly lose it's great white oaks. Seems like a fair trade.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

we have red and gray elm here in wv.the red elm is most sought after and a lot of it has died off,dont seem to be much call for the gray.


----------

